# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Verdien een Bol.com bon t.w.v. 10 met de ProjectSTARS online groepschat [16-19 jaar]

## ProjectSTARS

Beste NGF-forumlid,

Project STARS is een groot landelijk onderzoek naar puberteit, opvoeding, vriendschap, internetgebruik, verliefdheid, verkering en seksualiteit. Dit onderzoek wordt uitgevoerd door de Universiteit Utrecht en de Rijksuniversiteit Groningen. Er doen momenteel al meer dan 1.200 jongeren mee aan Project STARS! 


WAT IS DE PROJECT STARS ONLINE GROEPSCHAT?
Het Internet is niet meer weg te denken uit het leven van jongeren. Het kan voor oneindig veel dingen gebruikt worden, bijvoorbeeld om te zoeken naar informatie of om met andere mensen te communiceren. Veel jongeren gebruiken het Internet ook wel eens voor dingen die te maken hebben met romantiek of seksualiteit, maar er zijn ook jongeren die dat niet doen. Wij willen graag weten hoe jongeren denken over verliefdheid, relaties en seksualiteit op het Internet. Daarom willen wij met jongeren tussen de 16 en 19 jaar gaan chatten over deze onderwerpen! 


WAT KRIJG IK ALS IK MEEDOE MET DE PROJECT STARS ONLINE GROEPSCHAT?
Omdat wij heel blij zijn met jouw deelname, krijg jij na afloop van de groepschat een Bol.com cadeaubon ter waarde van 10 opgestuurd! 


WAT MOET IK DOEN?
Om mee te kunnen doen aan de Project STARS groepschat hoef je niet perse ervaring te hebben met verliefdheid, verkering of seksualiteit op het Internet. Wij zijn namelijk net zo benieuwd naar de meningen van jongeren die het Internet daar nog nooit voor gebruikt hebben! 

Als het jou leuk lijkt om mee te doen, vragen wij je eerst om een heel klein vragenlijstje in te vullen. Daarna ontvang je van ons een e-mail met een uitnodiging voor een online groepsgesprek. Dit gesprek duurt ongeveer 1,5 uur en zal plaatsvinden in een online chatroom. Jij kunt dus onder een anonieme naam samen met andere jongeren van jouw leeftijd meedoen aan het gesprek! 

WAT GEBEURT ER MET MIJN GEGEVENS?
Jouw deelname aan de Project STARS groepschat is natuurlijk vertrouwelijk. Dat betekent dat wij nooit aan anderen zullen doorgeven wat jij hebt gezegd. Ook zullen we jouw antwoorden nooit koppelen aan jouw naam. 


MEEDOEN?
Ben jij tussen de 16 en 19 jaar en lijkt het jou leuk om mee te doen aan de Project STARS groepschat? Stuur dan een e-mail naar [email protected] om je op te geven! Je ontvangt dan in eerste instantie van ons een kort vragenlijstje (duurt maximaal 10 minuten), waarna jij van ons een uitnodiging krijgt om mee te doen aan een online groepsgesprek! 

Als je in de tussentijd vragen hebt over het onderzoek, kun je mij altijd een e-mail sturen op [email protected].


Groetjes,
Fedde den Boer van het Project STARS onderzoeksteam

----------

